# Looking for Greg Keelor



## Bimmer448 (Jan 11, 2010)

Blue Radio, the Ultimate Blue Rodeo tribute band, is looking for Greg 
Keelor. The position requires strong lead vocals and harmonies. 
Playing guitar, mandolin and harmonica are an asset but not manditory.

We are looking for a positive, team player that has previous band 
experience and is available for 12-20 shows a year. Good stage 
presence and ability to get into the "Greg Keelor" character are 
important.

About us:

We are based in Southwestern Ontario and having been playing shows 
since 2008. All our shows have pro sound guys and we strife to produce 
a professional tribute band. More information (shows, audio and video) 
can be found on our website: BlueRodeoTribute.com

If interested, please contact [email protected]


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

how does one go about getting into "Greg Keelor charachter" ,anyway? im not bashing blue rodeo's music,i love alot of their stuff,or Keelor for that matter. hes obviously a great musician,writer and producer. he just doesnt strike me as the kind of guy who has a big stage persona one would have to get "in" to.

just thought that sentence looked funny.

Bobby


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Bobby said:


> how does one go about getting into "Greg Keelor charachter" ,anyway? im not bashing blue rodeo's music,i love alot of their stuff,or Keelor for that matter. hes obviously a great musician,writer and producer. he just doesnt strike me as the kind of guy who has a big stage persona one would have to get "in" to.
> 
> just thought that sentence looked funny.
> 
> Bobby


He's got that brooding John Lennon thing going on. You need to be able to do "artistic suffering" on cue.

Just kidding - I'm a big fan. But I have seen a parallel between Blue Rodeo and the Beatles: Cuddy is the "cute and smiling happy music McCartney" character and Keelor is the "serious introspective artist change the world music Lennon" guy. I always wanted to be a "Cuddy" ............... but ended up being a "Keelor" myself.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> He's got that brooding John Lennon thing going on. You need to be able to do "artistic suffering" on cue.
> 
> Just kidding - I'm a big fan. But I have seen a parallel between Blue Rodeo and the Beatles: Cuddy is the "cute and smiling happy music McCartney" character and Keelor is the "serious introspective artist change the world music Lennon" guy. I always wanted to be a "Cuddy" ............... but ended up being a "Keelor" myself.


i wanted to be a white Hendrix,a dramatic,stirring,charismatic figure, and change the face of modern rock. 

ive found with time i wind up looking more like a cross between Howie Mandel and don knotts,and sound more like im doing a bad impression of Michael Schenker trying to play saxophone licks on a detuned guitar.

and the only thing ive changed is that they now have a no urination sign in the changing rooms at the local wal-mart,from the time i went in there drunk off my ass.

oh well,we all contribute to this world in our own ways.

Bobby


----------



## Nemo (Oct 18, 2007)

Bobby said:


> i wanted to be a white Hendrix,a dramatic,stirring,charismatic figure, and change the face of modern rock.
> 
> ive found with time i wind up looking more like a cross between Howie Mandel and don knotts,and sound more like im doing a bad impression of Michael Schenker trying to play saxophone licks on a detuned guitar.
> 
> ...


Oh, my fng! Thank you so much for this post! I haven't laughed this much in a long time.


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

The comments on Keelor being the "serious / Lennon type" to Cuddy's "Sir Paul" is exactly right.

"Blue Radio" is a excellent established band. Don't take my word for it (I'm biased) .Look them up on You Tube or drop by some of the large shows they're doing this summer (Niagara Falls, CNE, etc)

All listed at www.BlueRodeoTribute.com 

Did I mention I'm biased? I'm a founding member. 
All of us are, including our current Keelor who is leaving on the best of terms.


----------

